# Raspberry Brie Crescent Rolls



## Saphellae (Apr 17, 2008)

I just grabbed an idea from a recipe I saw here and a recipe I saw elsewhere.   They are darned good!  Just crescent rolls, brie, and fresh raspberries.  I just ate two straight out of the oven, they didn't last long!!


Edit.. Count is to 4 now.. I have to stop!!!!!! I took them off the pan and a small piece broke off the end of one and I said, 

_*WELL THATS IT, NOW I HAVE TO EAT IT!!!!!!!!*_


----------

